# Neue Anglerpraxis August 2003 ist da!



## Laksos (1. August 2003)

Für alle, die es interessiert:


Hier ist sie, die neue Ausgabe! 

Es gibt wieder jede Menge Neues zu lesen! :g


----------



## Forellenudo (2. August 2003)

Wie immer,sehr informativ und schöne Berichte#6 


gruß udo


----------



## JonasH (2. August 2003)

Stimme Udo zu!!!:q


----------



## Klausi (2. August 2003)

Wieder sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. August 2003)

Wie immer alles super, besonders der Bericht über die Schnur Herstellung war/ ist sehr interessant, wobei die anderen dadurch nicht weniger gut waren.


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. September 2003)

Wieder eine spitzen Ausgabe.#6


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (6. September 2003)

kann  einiges an informationen verwerten.fein!


----------

